

Do what you love - Ted Talk by Code Academy Founder - JaretManuel
http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/TEDxLakeshoreEast-Neal-Sales-Gr

======
iamhenry
Thanks for sharing this. It's been a while since I've been inspired to learn
more from a 'talk'. This was just perfect in timing as I am trying to learn
several new technologies out there.

~~~
JaretManuel
CodeAcademy.Org (Course offered in GroupOn HQ in Chicago is the real deal from
what I hear). @CodeAcademy (not to be confused with an up and coming online
resource @CodeCademy. Check out: joinTreeHouse.com (formerly Think Vitamin) &
Codeschool.com. Tons of resources now to dabble & learn. Glad you enjoyed!

